# NVIDIA To Unlock SLI For AMD 990 Series Chipsets



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

*[VR-Z] NVIDIA To Unlock SLI For AMD 990 Series Chipsets*

*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-03-31/208a.png



> For so long, AMD enthusiasts have to resort to unofficial patches to make SLI work on their boards but not anymore. NVIDIA has finally agreed to make their SLI technology available for AMD 9-series chipsets boards supporting the Zambezi processors based on Bulldozer architecture. Only 990FX and 990X will be supported though so no luck for 7 and 8 series boards owners. AMD 990FX is able to support 2 PCIe x16 slots or 4 PCIe x8 slots so it can run 2-way (2 x16) or 3-way (3 x8) while AMD 990X is able to support only 2-way SLI (2 x8). There is no indication whether AMD 970 can support SLI at this point of time. The AMD 9-series launch is expected to be sometime in May so look out for it.



*Source*

*Also Read TPU*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

at last.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

oh yes. so finally SLI has come back. BTW Gaurav when will these chipsets gets released? any approx date?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> oh yes. so finally SLI has come back. BTW Gaurav when will these chipsets gets released? any approx date?



This might interest you. I dunno if this gives an idea about release date of 990FX chipset. Having said that, I haven't found any official release date or similar either.

*[G3D] AMD 990FX Based MSI Big Bang Conqueror Motherboard Spotted*



> According to TweakTown The Big Bang Conqueror uses a 10-phase VRM to power the CPU. The CPU is wired to four DDR3 DIMM slots for dual-channel memory. Expansion slots include three PCI-E 2.0 x16 (electrical x16/16/NC or x16/x8/x8), one PCI-E x16 (electrical x4), two PCI-E x1, and a PCI. Storage includes six internal SATA 6 Gb/s, two eSATA. Other connectivity includes USB 3.0, gigabit Ethernet, 8-channel audio with optical and coaxial SPDIF, and FireWire.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats very good. Will cater to a wide variety of users who don't stick with intel only processors.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

actually this shows that AMD's upcoming processor (specially the FX) will be as fast as Intel's 6core ones. else why should Nvidia waste money to bring its multiGPU support to a rival's camp.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ you got a valid point there


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 2, 2011)

the title should say allows or something instead of unlock right?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2011)

is it april fool or wat ? 



_


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> actually this shows that AMD's upcoming processor (specially the FX) will be as fast as Intel's 6core ones. else why should Nvidia waste money to bring its multiGPU support to a rival's camp.



Good point there. Amd has to be very very good to take on the mighty sandybridge E cpu's arriving for socket 2011 (x79).

And talk about sli, nvidia just wants to expand to every consumers. Not just limit to intel. Amd does that and so will nvidia.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> is it april fool or wat ?
> _



I don't think so and it's better be not


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

You Asked for It, You Got It: SLI for AMD « NVIDIA

^^nvidia blog post


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

> we are pleased to announce that SLI has been licensed to the world’s leading motherboard companies for integration onto their upcoming motherboards featuring *AMD’s 990FX, 990X and 970 chipsets*.  ASUS, Gigabyte, ASRock, and MSI are among the first motherboard manufacturers to offer this new capability, with more coming on board shortly.



great news jas - thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

you are welcome TP


----------

